# Neck Cover?



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I'm pretty white... except for the back of my neck from the yard work and mowing. Anyone have some sort of neck coverage/protection to recommend?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Maybe something like this --- https://www.amazon.com/Home-Prefer-Outback-Safari-Fishing/dp/B07CPY32PW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1528486684&sr=8-2&keywords=landscape+hats+for+men+sun+protection


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I was just going to ask a similar question , to include hats too. I like the hat that Jason Creel wears on "the lawn care life" you tube channel. Similar to the one linked above


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm pretty sure these are what LCN wears in his videos...

_Product Description: Like its cousin the Freezer Zero Bandana, this Omni-Freeze ZERO neck gaiter is the ultimate cooling accessory-with sweat-activated super cooling technology to keep your core temperature in check in sizzling conditions and built-in UPF 50 to seal out UV rays for supreme protection from the sun._


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

New TLF swag gear coming soon?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> New TLF swag gear coming soon?


Ha, I do actually have something else in the works, but no neck covers. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Ware said:


> I'm pretty sure these are what LCN wears in his videos...
> 
> _Product Description: Like its cousin the Freezer Zero Bandana, this Omni-Freeze ZERO neck gaiter is the ultimate cooling accessory-with sweat-activated super cooling technology to keep your core temperature in check in sizzling conditions and built-in UPF 50 to seal out UV rays for supreme protection from the sun._


Oh perfect!! Thanks, @Ware !!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I wear my grass factor swag


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I wear that Columbia neck omni material with a bandana. I wet them both. That saves my *** mowing in 100 degree temps


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Your personal sun shade https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IADNC8A?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t2


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TC2 said:


> Your personal sun shade https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IADNC8A?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t2


That is pretty awesome.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> TC2 said:
> 
> 
> > Your personal sun shade https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IADNC8A?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t2
> ...


+1


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Panel-Large-Bill-Hat-Olive-W15S48B/dp/B000PKR93Q/ref=as_sl_pc_tf_til?tag=startlawncare-20&linkCode=w00&linkId=RENMSU3AHXP5ZYN3&creativeASIN=B000PKR93Q

Here is the one that Jason Creel uses with an affiliate link.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

This, duuuuhhhhhhh


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

I use a bandanna rolled up. Not the best, but I have a ton of bandannas hanging around, so it's easy to grab and go.


----------

